# Weltmacht IWF



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Um das Chaos am Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges neu zu ordnen, für globalen Wiederaufbau und damit Stabilität zu sorgen, entstanden 1945 Organisationen wie die UNO, die Weltbank und IWF.
Proklamiertes Ziel speziell des IWF war es immer, Staaten wirtschaftlich auf die Beine und damit zur Unabhängigkeit zu verhelfen.
Heute ist klar, dass der IWF genau das Gegenteil getan hat und tut. Er agiert Jahrzehnte nach seiner Gründung eher wie ein Drogenhändler, nur dass der Stoff der seine Klienten in die Abhängigkeit treibt, Schulden heißt.
Geht es dem IWF wirklich um Autonomie derer, die ihn um finanzielle Hilfe ersuchen? Oder aber nutzt der IWF im Gegenteil die Notlage von Staaten aus, um diese über die Politik der Verschuldung erbarmungslos ausbeuten zu können?
Im Gespräch mit Ernst Wolff, dem Autor des Buches „Weltmacht IWF“, erhärtet sich der Verdacht, dass der Internationale Währungsfond eher als global handelnder Kredithai bezeichnet werden muss.
Wem dieser Hai mit sogenannten Struckturanpassungsprogrammen Schaden zufügt, kann man längst auch in Europa erkennen. Aber wem nützt dieser Hai?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCkKxITTKYw


----------



## Nazzy (6. April 2015)

Interessantes Interview, sollte jeder mal gesehen haben


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2015)

Der IWF und die Weltbank werden von Neoliberalen kontrolliert.
Die sind grundsätzlich gegen staatliche Regulation und soziale Absicherung.
Daher nicht verwunderlich, dass sie das machen, was sie machen.

Sieht man ja gut in Griechenland.


----------



## Putinversteher (6. April 2015)

Haste dir das Interview angeschaut @ Treshold ?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Haste dir das Interview angeschaut @ Treshold ?



Nein. 
1. Dauert es viel zu lange, ich kann mit meiner Zeit was besseres anfangen.
2. wird der IWF und die Weltbank schon seit Jahrzehnten für ihre Politik kritisiert. Vor allem von Sozialverbänden und linksorienteriten Gruppen, denn die Weltbank und Co. sind eher der Unternehmenskultur einzuordnen.
3. Was passiert, wenn ein Land wirtschaftlich stark unter Druck gerät, kann man sehr gut am Beispiel Nicaraguas in den 80ern sehen, als die USA die Contras unterstützt haben und der linksgerichteten Regierung den Handel mit anderen Ländern praktisch unmöglich machte. Die Wirtschaft Nicaraguas ging damals den Bach herunter.
Das lustige dabei ist ja, dass alle anderen Länder, also die EU, China, die damalige Sowjetunion dagegen protestiert haben -- sofern ich mich da noch richtig daran erinnere -- und es sogar Thema im Weltsicherheitsrat war. Aber die USA als ständiges Mitglied haben natürlich ihr Veto eingelegt und schon war alles abgeschmettert.

Komisch, dass noch keinem Aufgefallen ist, wie sinnfrei der Weltsicherheitsrat in Wirklichkeit ist, wenn ein Land wegen eigener Interessen alles blockieren kann.


----------



## Putinversteher (7. April 2015)

Schade, für jemanden der eigentlich in der Materie drin steckt, verpasste sicherlich einiges das dir nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## JePe (7. April 2015)

Ein weiteres "Werk" von Herrn Wolff:

Wer steckt hinter der Rufmord-Kampagne der Mainstream-Medien?

Ein paar selektierte Wahrheiten und Allgemeinplaetze im ersten Absatz; danach wird gegen den Mainstream vom Leder gezogen und hinter jedem Busch eine Verschwoerung vermutet. Zu Gute gehalten sei ihm, dass er - anders als viele seine Juenger - intelligent genug ist, die Verschwoerung nicht zu behaupten. Er ordnet "nur" die Buchstaben so an, dass sie zwingend zum gewuenschten Ergebnis fuehren.

@Topic: Ein Link und ein Zitat (inklusive Rechtschreibfehler - hoffen wir, dass Herr Jebsen bei seinen Recherchen mehr Sorgfalt an den Tag legt), dass nicht als Zitat gekennzeichnet ist. Ein wenig duerftig als Grundlage einer Diskussion?


----------



## Putinversteher (8. April 2015)

Liest/Hörst du dir eigentlich mal selber zu bei den Sachen die du von dir gibst ? Seine Jünger ? Gehts noch pathetischer ?  Dazu ist dein Beitrag völlig OT -
Wer möchte schaut sich das Video an, diskutiert halt mit dem zum Thema IWF - wer nicht der nicht (oder machts wie du,  und kommentiert trotzdem um dem "dummen" Leser zu erklären was er schauen "darf" und was nicht...)
Könntest dich ja mal ansatzweise so über eine Institution aufregen die, die Demokratie in Demokratischen Staaten beliebig aushebeln kann.


----------



## JePe (8. April 2015)

Mag schon sein, dass mein Beitrag nach Deiner Auffassung OT ist. Aber immerhin - es ist ein Beitrag. Im Eroeffnungspost steht dagegen keine einzige Silbe, die auf Deinem Mist gewachsen ist. Das sieht mir, wie viele Deiner Posts, weniger nach Diskussion und mehr nach Missionieren aus.

Und so OT finde ich es nicht, den Background eines Autors zu hinterfragen. Ich finde es auch zulaessig zu hinterfragen, wie qualifiziert jemand, der als Dolmetscher, Drehbuchautor und Journalist arbeitet(e), ist, eine Abhandlung ueber den IWF zu verfassen. Nicht, dass ich ihm keine - gerne auch kritische - Meinung zugestehe. Aber ist er wirklich_ kompetent_ genug, sich eine zu bilden? Oder bedient sein Buch am Ende nur latente Ressentiments, Stimmungen und Vorurteile (seine eigenen eingeschlossen)? Von Avionik und Psychologie versteht er scheinbar ja auch etwas (jedenfalls teilt er sich zu diesen Themen mit).

Wenn ich Zahnschmerzen habe, gehe ich zum Zahnarzt. Aber ich leihe mir kein Buch ueber Zahnschmerzen in der Bibliothek. Das ist mein Beitrag zum Thema. Du musst ihn nicht moegen, aber freundlicherweise akzeptieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. April 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

Hast du dich nicht letztens selber als Jebsen-Groupie bezeichnet? Aber wenn einer Wolff-Jünger sagt, dann ist das natürlich völlig daneben. 

Außerdem zielt sein Post offensichtlich auf die Glaubwürdigkeit von Herrn Wolff ab. Wenn seine Schreibe in dem Buch über den IWF dem des Artikels auf Telepolis gleicht, dann würde zumindest ich meine Zweifel an der Seriosität Wolffs haben. Aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich finde JePe's Post jedenfalls nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. April 2015)

Mich stört einfach dein Fanatismus, alleine schon deine Wortwahl in vielen Threads, wie oft du schon den Terminus "Jünger" benutzt hast - Ken Jebsen Jünger, jetzt bei Herren Wolff. Du hast hoffentlich mitbekommen das es einfache Journalisten sind und keine Gurus und das Leute die sich bei ihnen Informationen bedienen auch nicht vor haben einer Glaubensgemeinschaft beizutreten, sondern Informationen zu bekommen ? 
Was genau macht mich denn so suspekt für dich das du mich als "Missionar" wahrnimmst (auch wieder ein Toller begriff, einfach weil ich mich auch Quellen abseits von Klaus Kleber und Konsorten bediene) wie dir im "4u9525 Thread" aufgefallen sein sollte (in dem du dir im übrigen auch nicht zu schade warst mir einen tiefschlag verpassen zu wollen, was in dem zusammenhang einfach nurnoch ekelhaft war, wo du dich eben mal fragen könntest ob du nicht vielleicht doch eine fanatische ader hast) versuche ich stets differenziert zu sein und auch nicht einfach blindlings Gerüchte zu verbreiten, sondern ich erwarte von "meinen Gurus" Substanz und nachvollziehbare Aussagen. 
Es gab Massig fehler die begangen wurden auf seiten der Mainstream Medien, genausoviele von irgendwelchen Verschwörungsspinnern (Laser, Co-Pilot im Kofferraum ect. Theorien) auf die ich mich nicht eingelassen habe und auch nicht einfach weitergegeben habe.
Dein Vergleich ergibt auch keinerlei Sinn, schließlich geht es darum z.B. das wirken des IWF´s einfach intellektuell nachvollziehen zu können, dadurch ein schlüssigeres Bild von der Welt gewinnen zu können, statt sich permanent zu fragen "Warum unterstützen wir überhaupt die "Gierigen Griechen" (Noch ein - in diesem Fall Wortwörtlich - Bild. Das einem eigentlich zeigen sollte in welche Richtung wir gerade als Gesellschaft abdriften)  - Da du soviel Wert auf akzeptanz legst - wie wäre es mal zu akzeptieren das ich einfach eine grundsätzlich andere Perspektive aufs Leben habe wie du - das mag für dich in vielen Punkten nicht nachvollziehbar sein - aber es wäre schön wenn du dies einfach mal akzeptierst, statt mir in allen möglichen Threads zu folgen und meine Meinung und Quellen auf billigste Art zu diskreditieren.

@Split99999
Ist es mein Problem wenn du mehr als offensichtliche Ironie (wie im Fall KenJebsen Groupie) nicht verstehst ? War ja eine Antwort auf seine "Ken Jebsen Jünger" Nummer...
Würde sogar Spass machen sich mit euch auseinanderzusetzen, wenn es nicht jedesmal grandios am Thema vorbeigehen würde die jeweilige Quelle erstmal von oben bis unten zu diskreditieren - was bei den meisten "Mainstream Medien" sogar sehr einfach wäre wie schon die Anstalt gezeigt hat. 
Das Paradoxe ist das ihr eben von Dingen redet von denen ihr euch offensichtlich kein eigenes Bild gemacht habt, weil ihr zu beschäftigt seid zu wiederholen was ihr irgendwo über diese Personen gelesen habt, die wiederum auch nur abgeschrieben haben, von der nächsten Person die behauptet Recherche betrieben zu haben. 
Aber lasst mich raten, ihr müsst euch kein eigenes Bild über etwas oder jemanden  gemacht haben um zu beurteilen was nun dran ist oder auch nicht...


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. April 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

Ach das war Ironie. Sorry, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Dann nehm ich meine Aussage zurück (auch wenn du tatsächlich doch aber ein "Jebsen-Fan" bist oder?)

Seit wann zeigt der Politik-Stammtisch von "Die Anstalt" irgendwas Brauchbares?  Was dort gezeigt wird, ist - meiner Meinung nach - völlig undifferenziertes und maßlos überspitztes Politikgeschwurbel irgendwelcher Kabarettisten. 

Und ein Bild macht man sich nur mit glaubwürdigen Quellen. Und ob Wolff eine glaubwürdige Quelle ist, steht für manche eben zur Frage. Ich kann auch recherchieren, mir alles irgendwie zusammenreimen und ein Buch schreiben. Bin ich deshalb ne glaubwürdige Quelle? Nehmen wir mal an, er hat schlecht recherchiert und zieht oft die falschen Schlüsse, was für ein Bild entsteht dann bei dir, wenn du ihm glaubst? Ein falsches Bild. 

Und ich weiß nicht, was deine ständigen Unterstellungen sollen, ich würde nur nachplappern, was andere sagen. Ich weiß nicht, was dich glauben macht, ich könnte nicht eigenständig denken?


----------



## Putinversteher (8. April 2015)

Nein ich bin kein "Fan" von ihm, ich finde ihn sogar recht unsymphatisch.

Mal ein paar Fragen um den Bogen zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu finden - 
Wie wird Geld geschaffen ? 
Was sagt dir/euch die "City of London" ? 
Was ist die "Isle of Man" ? 
Woran genau kann es gelegen haben das weder England noch die Schweiz an der Währungsunion teilgenommen haben ? 
Warum ausgerechnet diese beiden Staaten ? 
An welchen Reelen Wert ist Geld gebunden ? 
Was passiert wenn alleine 2 Banken kriminell handeln ? Sich z.B. durch hin und herverschieben von Beträgen jeweils neue Kredite geben nach der 1/100 Rücklage regel zum Schaffen von Krediten ? 
Warum ist z.B. auch der IWF so bemüht darum Griechenland immer weiter in Schulden zu treiben ? (Was ja ganz real passiert, alleine die Zinsen der Schulden wachsen schneller jedes Jahr, als das Bruttoinlandsprodukt Griechenlands) 
Warum wird so verzweifelt der Versuch unternommen statt Griechenland pleite zu gehen, oder zumindest einen Schuldenschnitt anzustreben ?
Wieviel Geld wird z.B. unsere Bevölkerung noch in Griechenland pumpen bis der Kollaps passiert ?
Wenn dieser Kollaps eintritt, wird er nur Griechenland treffen oder die komplette Weltwirtschaft kollabieren lassen ?
Warum wird nicht die Wahrheit von Medien kommuniziert deren Aufgabe mal darin bestand die Bevölkerung zu Informieren und aufzuklären ?
Was genau sind Finanzprodukte wie ein "Credit Default Swaps", was genau wird gehandelt und wer kann damit worauf handeln ?
Welche größenordnungen nehmen diese Produkte Mittlererweile ein ? 
Welche Rolle spielen "Credit Default Swaps" bei der Wirtschaftsleiche Griechenland ?
Wer ist es der die Zinsen für diese Produkte Tag für Tag erwirtschaftet (an der Stelle mache ich es dir leicht, es sind du und ich, wir alle, wir komplette Weltbevölkerung, ausser die paar wenigen die sich daran bereichern können)
Wieviel Gewinn erwirtschaften die großen Hedgefonts, das sie ihren Spitzenmanagern zwischen 7 und 19.5 Millionen Dollar Gehalt auszahlen können ? 7 bis 19.5 Millionen klingt nicht beeindruckend ? Das war der Tagesverdienst...365 Tage im Jahr...Milliardengehälter für die Manager von Fonts deren Gewinne auch nochmal deutlich über dem ihrer Manager liegen. 
Wieviel Macht konzentriert sich durch das enorme Geld bei einem sehr kleinen Kreis ?
Was ist dieser Kreis bereit abzuziehen um das Spiel weiterlaufen zu lassen ? 
Und wie lange genau wird das Spiel noch funktionieren ?
Und welche Rolle spielst du als einzelnes Individuum, dir dessen Bewusst zu werden was da eigentlich getrieben wird ?
Warum kriegen alle Menschen die diese Fragen stellen kategorisch die Keulen "Nazis, Antisemiten, Verschwörungstheoretiker" ab ? 
Sind sie es wirklich ? Oder geht es darum diese Fragen in der Bevölkerung möglichst zu unterdrücken, sie mit Dreck zu bewerfen mit dem keiner in Berührung kommen möchte ?
Lebst du in einer Gesellschaft in der die Herrschaft vom Volk oder vom Kapital ausgeht ?
Warum lehren Schulen eigentlich einfaches Basis wissen, wie Geld wirklich entsteht nicht ?
Ist das meiste Wissen das du lernst, Wissen das es dir ermöglicht ein möglichst fähiges Individuum zu sein ? Oder dich mit Wissen vollzupumpen das dich von der eigentlichen Realität die Getrieben wird abzulenken ? 
Dich so in deinem Kosmos und Alltag gefangen zu halten, das du dir diese Fragen nicht stellst ?
Warum werden wir alle gemeinsam überwacht ? Weil 0.01% sich in verschiedene Radikale Glaubensrichtungen in Terror verwickeln lassen ? 
Oder sind nicht die restlichen 99.99% das eigentliche Ziel ? 
Wie lange funktioniert "unendliches Wachstum" auf einer endlichen Welt ?
Stecken wir vielleicht gerade am Ende dieses Systems und es kann morgen, in einem Monat oder in einem Jahrzehnt zum beschriebenen Kollaps kommen ?
Was passiert eigentlich im großteil der Welt, die viel stärker unter den Auswirkungen leidet als Deutschland ?
Ist dieser großteil der Welt darauf angewiesen, das wir hier endlich emphatie und verantwortung wiedererkennen und uns diesen Fragen stellen, statt weiter wegzusehen ?

Fragen über Fragen, die alle mit dem IWF Verbunden sind


----------



## JePe (8. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> (...)alleine schon deine Wortwahl in vielen Threads, wie oft du schon den Terminus "Jünger" benutzt hast(...)



Falls die Forensuche nicht kaputt ist, drei Mal in sechs Jahren. Mal wieder nicht sauber recherchiert?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Mich stört einfach dein Fanatismus(...)



Aus der Feder von jemandem, der nicht muede wird das Ende - mal durch einen Kollaps der Geldkreislaeufe, mal einen russischen Atomschlag - herbeizureden und solchen Forennutzern, die seine Meinung nicht teilen wollen und / oder koennen unverbluemt zu verstehen gibt, dass er sie fuer "beschraenkt" (Zitat) haelt, ist das ein bemerkenswertes Statement.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2015)

Die nächste Währungsreform wird irgendwann kommen.
So ist das nun mal bei einem auf Schulden basierendem Geldsystem.
Irgendwann ist die Gemeinschaft nicht mehr in der Lage, die Zinsen zu erwirtschaften, die anfallen und weiter steigen, da kannst du dann noch so von "Wachstum" und so reden. Also das Standard Gelabere der Kapitalisten.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. April 2015)

Das ist ja das Spannende an unserer Zeit gerade, es zeichnet sich ja schon deutlich ab das sie das Problem Griechenland nichtmehr gelöst bekommen und es gerade hilflos vor sich herschieben. Vor allem den Impact den es haben wird, das wird eben für den Komplett Kollaps sorgen weil dann reihenweise Versicherungen für Credit Default Swaps mit über den Jordan gehen werden und es dann einen Dominoeffekt geben wird der so ziemlich alles mit sich reisst. Ich glaube da werden einige Leute endlich mal auf den Trichter kommen zu hinterfragen ob ihr Vertrauen in Politik & Banken nicht vielleicht doch an die falschen Leute ging und sich neue Wege suchen (die dann hoffentlich konstruktiver & Nachhaltiger werden) AIIB wird auch sehr interessant sein zu verfolgen.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2015)

Ändern wird sich gar nichts, da alle hinter den ewigen Gelabere von Wohlstand durch Wachstum her hecheln.

Ich weiß das ja von meiner Branche.
Schon heute produziert VW Autos, die niemals verkauft werden und irgendwann in der Schrottpresse landen.

Handys werden heute schneller gewechselt als Unterwäsche.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. April 2015)

Würde an deiner Stelle diesen "Kollaps" nicht unterschätzen, denke er wird so radikal ausfallen - das auch endlich ein radikales umdenken passieren wird, was aus heutiger Sicht noch völlig unvorstellbar scheint.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2015)

So eng sehe ich das nicht.
Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach die wachsende Weltbevölkerung und der daraus resultierende Rohstoffabbau bzw. die Verschmutzung.
Anstatt Getreide anzubauen, mit dem Brot gebacken wird, bauen wir Getreide an, um es in tiere zu stopfen, die wir essen wollen bzw. um es in die Tanks von Autos zu füllen um damit herumzufahren und noch mehr CO2 zu produzieren, obwohl die Tiere, die wir essen, schon genug CO2 produzieren.
Bis das Währungssystem den Bach herunter gegangen ist, befinden wir uns schon längst in Kriege um die letzten Rohstoffreserven der Erde und den letzen Tropfen sauberen Trinkwassers.
Deswegen bin ich auch ein starker Gegner von solchen Leuten, die das Trinkwasser privatisieren wollen und die mit Nahrungsmitteln an der Börse spekulieren.
Das Dreckspack gehört in den Knast.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. April 2015)

Naja, Griechenland werden sie nicht ewig vor sich hinschieben können - das selbe mit vielen anderen Problemen - Wasserprivatisierung betrifft schon viele Länder die Massenweise auf die Barrikaden gehen, das selbe mit den Auswirkungen der Nahrungsmittelspekulationen.  Der selbe Kampf fängt hier auch schon an und lässt sich nichtmehr übersehen, immer mehr Obdachlose & Rentner die Flaschen sammeln müssen. Das alles lässt sich eben nur bis zu einem Bestimmten Punkt durchziehen. An diese Schwelle sind wir schon vor 2-3 Jahren angekommen und es wird maximal noch 5-10 Jahre dauern (je nachdem wie lange Griechenland weiter vor sich hergeschoben werden kann, das ist ja der ganz sichere Auslöser für den Komplett Kollaps) wenn nicht schon davor etwas passiert. Wenn der Kontostand eines jeden einzelnen dann noch genau 0 Wert sein wird, werden sich die Leute schon neue Wege suchen wollen. Faszinierend ist aber in welcher Dreistigkeit das Chaos überhaupt entstehen konnte und wie ignorant die Menschen einfach sein können - hier in Deutschland als Beispiel gibt es ja einige Griechen, es war auch immer ein großes Urlaubsziel für die Deutschen usw. aber nur ein Bruchteil kriegt mit was gerade dort sache ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2015)

Die Griechen werden auch noch in 30 Jahren vor dem gleichen Problem stehen.
Deren Wirtschaft ist eben nicht für den Euro geeignet. Das scheint sich aber niemand eingestehen zu wollen.
Also wird der Schuldenschnitt irgendwann kommen. Aber bis dahin haben sich die Privatinvestoren schon längst davon verabschiedet und die Gemeinschaft wird dafür aufkommen.
Also wie immer. Gewinne werden privatisiert, Verluste sozialisiert.


----------



## Putinversteher (8. April 2015)

Genau daran kannst du eben aber auch erkennen welch unfassbares Kapital im Falle von Griechenland dahinter steckt, wenn ein Schuldenschnitt für sich genommen die Lösung wäre, wäre sie schon lange durchgezogen worden statt Monat für Monat Millarden hinterherzupumpen von denen sie ja auch wissen das sie niemals einen Cent wiedersehen werden.  Die Schulden Griechenlands selber sind auch nur Peanuts dagegen auch wenn es sich krass anhört. Aber Credit Default Swaps sind nichts anderes als Versicherungen für die Spekulationen die auf Griechenland abgeschlossen wurden, diese Spekulationen alleine sind schon so wahnsinnig das, das Weltfinanzsystem auf keinen Fall mehr abfangen kann. Dagegen war die Lehman Brothers pleite ein Kindergeburtstag. Es wurde einfach viel zu hoch gewettet (nichts anderes sind diese Spekulationen) und gleichzeitig werden durch die Swaps eben auch die Versicherer mit reingezogen, die diese Summen unmöglich tragen können, die wiederrum werden diese und jene Bank die Fonts-x darüber abgesichert haben mit reinziehen und so wird das Chaos seinen Lauf nehmen. 
Und die Griechen werden keine 30 Jahre mehr den Zirkus mitmachen, bzw. nicht deren Bevölkerung, das selbe spielt sich ja übrigens auch schon in anderen Europäischen Ländern ab und wird eben an einer Stelle nachgeben. 
Dazu noch die Zeitbombe Frankreich wo es bisher sehr stark danach aussieht als ob LePen an die Macht kommen wird und dann wäre eh schicht im Schacht für den Euro und das selbe Domino geht los.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Griechen werden auch noch in 30 Jahren vor dem gleichen Problem stehen.
> Deren Wirtschaft ist eben nicht für den Euro geeignet. Das scheint sich aber niemand eingestehen zu wollen.
> Also wird der Schuldenschnitt irgendwann kommen. Aber bis dahin haben sich die Privatinvestoren schon längst davon verabschiedet und die Gemeinschaft wird dafür aufkommen.
> Also wie immer. Gewinne werden privatisiert, Verluste sozialisiert.



Griechenland ist ja nur mittels geschönten Zahlen in die Eurozone bzw EU gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Griechenland ist ja nur mittels geschönten Zahlen in die Eurozone bzw EU gekommen.



Und die Zahlen wurden durch Banken geschönt, die am Euro kräftig verdient haben und am Ende auch noch mit gerettet wurden.


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Zahlen wurden durch Banken geschönt, die am Euro kräftig verdient haben und am Ende auch noch mit gerettet wurden.



Ja eben, Goldman Sachs und diverse Hedge-Fonds haben doch den Reibach gemacht.

Die anderen Banken, welche später eingestiegen sind, haben natürlich Verluste hinnehmen/abschreiben müssen.

Für welche natürlich der Steuerzahler aufkommen muss/musste. 

Im Endeffekt ist dieses Geldsystem sowieso dem Untergang geweiht.

Solange diese Zockerei an den Aktienmärkten so weitergeht,
werden die Verbraucher immer die Zeche zahlen. 

Die Frage ist nur, wie lange das noch so weitergeht.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange das noch so weitergeht.



Solange du daran glaubst, dass auch du reich werden kannst, wenn du dich nur gut genug anstrengst.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Zahlen wurden durch Banken geschönt, die am Euro kräftig verdient haben und am Ende auch noch mit gerettet wurden.



Und die Regierung in Griechenland hat zugesehen und die EU war zu gutgläubig  und naiv.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. April 2015)

Ich finde eher das man selber naiv ist, wenn man davor ausgeht das große Institutionen die solche Fälle zigfach durchgehen, analysieren, verschiedene Szenarien durchgehen usw. als "naiv und gutgläubig" ansieht, aber es gibt halt eine Sache die den Verstand bei jedem Menschen aussetzen lässt und das ist Gier.

Passt sehr sehr gut zum Thema : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS8I4kwrgcU

Am ende des Tages wird es auch darauf hinauslaufen, wieviele Menschen sich eingestehen können das sie sich tagtäglich grandios verarscht lassen haben - die selben Menschen die sich eben für super aufgeklärt usw. halten, wird also nicht ganz einfach werden. 
Kurios ist halt das gerade Gebildete Menschen sich diese Verarschung nicht vorstellen können, obwohl ihnen die Geschichte mehr als Genug beispiele liefert für Flächendeckende Desinformation, auch was sie selber betreiben wenn sie sich abschätzig geggenüber den Menschen verhalten, die ihnen diese Wahrheit kommunizieren. Zum Glück wirste aber heutzutage nichtmehr auf nen Scheiterhaufen geworfen, sondern einfach ausgegrenzt


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange du daran glaubst, dass auch du reich werden kannst, wenn du dich nur gut genug anstrengst.



Unsinn, der Zug ist schon längst abgefahren. 

Als Durchschnittsbürger hast Du keine Chance mehr hochzukommen,

da kannst Du racken, wie Du willst.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und die Regierung in Griechenland hat zugesehen und die EU war zu gutgläubig  und naiv.



Die Griechen wollten das ja und haben die Banken beauftragt, das so zu machen und die EU Staaten wussten das und haben trotzdem alles durch gewunken.

Und jetzt haben sie die Troika bei sich sitzen und müssen sich gefallen lassen, dass die den Haushalt der Griechen entscheiden.
Und die Banken, die sich damals dumm und dusselig verdient haben, haben sich 2009 ein zweites mal dumm und dusselig verdient und verdienen sich heute immer noch dumm und dusselig, wenn ich schaue, was der Mario Draghi denn vorher gemacht hat, bevor er zur EZB kam. 
Ach ja, er war Vice President bei Goldman Sachs. Die Bank, die damals den Griechen maßgeblich geholfen hat.
Wer da keine Zusammenhänge erkennen kann.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja, er war Vice President bei Goldman Sachs. Die Bank, die damals den Griechen maßgeblich geholfen hat.
> Wer da keine Zusammenhänge erkennen kann.



Aufpassen, damit wirste ja selber zum "Verschwörungstheoretiker"


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aufpassen, damit wirste ja selber zum "Verschwörungstheoretiker"



Nee, dass ist eine Tatsache, warum sind denn alle entscheidenden Posten der Weltfinanzpolitik

mit ehem. Managern gerade dieser Bank besetzt?


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2015)

Um was geht es hier im Thema eigentlich genau? 

Der Titel sugeriert es gehe um den IWF. Im Startpost bekommt man aber nur einen idiotischen Youtube-Link geboten, mitsamt Copy&Paste der Videobeschreibung. In den Beiträgen selber, geht es mal abwechselnd um den IWF, Griechenland, Troika, EU, EZB, VW, Weltbevölkerung, Umweltverschmutzung etc. pp.

Also um was geht es eigentlich und wo ist ein ordentlicher Startpost auf dem man aufbauen könnte? 
(Oder geht es nur darum ein Thema zu haben, wo man befreit von allen Zwängen seinen Postcount erhöhen kann?)

Hab deswegen mal den Startbeitrag gemeldet. Vielleicht tut sich ja dann was und man bekommt eine annehmbare Grundlage.


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier im Thema eigentlich genau?
> Also um was geht es eigentlich und wo ist ein ordentlicher Startpost auf dem man aufbauen könnte?



Das ist so nicht ganz klar, weil die Diskussionen sowieso immer abschweifen. 

Gib einen Deinen Senf dazu und fertig.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. April 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> (Oder geht es nur darum ein Thema zu haben, wo man befreit von allen Zwängen seinen Postcount erhöhen kann?)



In was für einem Kosmos denkst du denn bitteschön ? Geh mal wieder an die frische Luft...

Der IWF ist der Internationale Währungsfont - das schließt eben die komplette Finanzwelt mit ein und da Geld eben alles und jeden betrifft,  kann so eine Diskussion eben auch viele Bereiche betreffen.
Magste nicht einfach etwas zu der Diskussion beitragen, oder einfach garnichts sagen bevor du hier so einen Aufstand machst ?


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2015)

Ja eben, letztendlich sind die verschiedenen Institutionen so dermaßen

miteinander verflochten, dass da sowieso keine klare Trennung mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Aufpassen, damit wirste ja selber zum "Verschwörungstheoretiker"



Das sind halt Fakten. Verschwört wird da gar nichts. 
Ehemalige Goldman Sachs Leute sind in vielen wichtigen Posten vertreten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlIhtb3dIqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Putinversteher (9. April 2015)

Hier ein relativ kurzer Beitrag der dir sicherlich gefallen wird. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSp9yJV7n-0


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Das ist auch ein Volkswirt.
Die haben grundsätzlich eine andere Meinung als Betriebswirte. Nur werden wir indirekt von Betriebswirten regiert und die Volkswirte werden an den Rand gedrängt.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Griechen wollten das ja und haben die Banken beauftragt, das so zu machen und die EU Staaten wussten das und haben trotzdem alles durch gewunken.
> 
> Und jetzt haben sie die Troika bei sich sitzen und müssen sich gefallen lassen, dass die den Haushalt der Griechen entscheiden.
> Und die Banken, die sich damals dumm und dusselig verdient haben, haben sich 2009 ein zweites mal dumm und dusselig verdient und verdienen sich heute immer noch dumm und dusselig, wenn ich schaue, was der Mario Draghi denn vorher gemacht hat, bevor er zur EZB kam.
> ...



Ist doch immer so. Der Brandstifter wird im nachhinein zu Feuerwehrmann gemacht. 
Draghi will ich jetzt ja nicht als alleinigen Auslöser der Krise hinstellen, aber er spielte schon eine Rolle. 

Seine Maßnahmen zur Rettung des Euros greifen ja auch richtig (schlecht^^).


----------



## Nazzy (10. April 2015)

Mich wundert es nicht, dass viele diese Themen ignorieren, bzw "madig" machen, weil das so komplex ist, dass man selbst nach vielen Stunden der Recherche, oftmals mit einem Fragezeichen da steht 
Und wir wissen mittlerweile, wenn Menschen iwas nicht wissen oder verstehen können, dann ist es oftmals automatisch "doof" und verdient keine weitere Beachtung.
Letztendlich führen fast alle Probleme, die wir auf dieser Welt haben , wieder zu den großen Banken. 

Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft, wo man keine Zeit hat , zu denken. Wir sind damit beschäftigt, Reiche Leute noch reicher zu machen. Leute stehen vor Apple Shops, übernachten dort, um iwelche Geräte abzugreifen, aber sobald Menschen auf die Straße gehen und gegen den Krieg demonstrieren, dann liest man in unseren tollen Medien, dass das Personen sind, die Rechts sind oder Anti Semiten.

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mich diese Themen auch lange nicht interessiert haben, da ich mit der Arbeit oder sonstigen Problemen zu sehr beschäftigt war. Spätetestens, seit dem Ukraine Konflikt ,bin ich aber sehr an der Geopolitik interessiert und rate wirklich jedem, mal Beiträge  von KenFM oder Dr. Danielle Gansser und co. zu schauen. Das sind Videos/Artikel, die auch Bild Leser verstehen sollten 

Und was die IWF da seit Jahrzehnten veranstaltet......da fehlen mir die Worte. Da könnte man schon glatt glauben, Dämonen sind am Werk.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2015)

Das ist halt das Problem. Das Thema ist überaus komplex. Es müssten schon echte Wirtschafts- und Finanzexperten hier sein, damit dieser Thread über das Stammtischniveau hinaus kommen könnte. Und ich bin mir sicher, die würden nicht Ganser und Jebsen empfehlen und die würden auch nicht behaupten, dass beim IWF "Dämonen" am Werk sind.

Mein Gedanke dazu ist, dass der IWF kein Land zur Kreditaufnahme zwingt. Und wenn ein Land an den Rand des Staatsbankrotts gerät und sich daraufhin freiwillig an den IWF wendet, dann hat der IWF das Recht dazu, die Milliarden, die er an das Pleiteland gibt, an Reformen zu knüpfen und die Umsetzung dieser Reformen zu überwachen. Schließlich möchte er sein Geld gerne wiederhaben. Dass diese Reformen hart sind und der Kampf gegen den Staatsbankrott schwierig ist, das liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2015)

Das Problem ist nur, dass alle Staaten in Europa, dermaßen große Schuldenberge angehäuft haben,

dass quasi eine Rückzahlung gar nicht mehr möglich ist. 

Als Bsp. führe ich mal Dtl. an Bund der Steuerzahler - Verschuldung .

Selbst wir, als die stärkste Volkswirtschaft in Europa, 

werden unsere Schulden niemals bedienen können. 

Von daher ist ein Crash des Euros, und ein europaweiter Schuldenschnitt

unumgänglich.


----------



## Nazzy (10. April 2015)

Wozu muss man ein "Experte" sein, um gewisse Dinge zu verstehen ? Ist ein Experte allwissend ? Und woher haben diese "Experten" ihr Wissen, über gewissen Themen ? Sie Recherchieren....
Ich finde es durchaus amüsant, dass man der Meinung ist, nur weil iwo dick drauf steht " Experte", muss er die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben. Und viele "Experten" geben sich nichtmal die Mühe, neutral zu bleiben.


Natürlich sind solche Diskussion "schwierig", aber bevor man sie vertuscht oder erst garnicht anspricht, sollten viele ihr Hirn einschalten und langsam merken, dass wir von vorne bis hinten verarscht werden. Das Traurige ist, dass wir es teilweise wissen und nichts dagegen tun. Das soll nicht heissen, dass alles stimmt, was Leute wie Jebsen und co. sagen. Sie wollen ja nur dazu motivieren, selber mal Themen zu hinterfragen und nicht alles zu glauben, was in den Medien etc gesagt wird.

Und wenn ich schon wieder sehe, " Das Putinversteher Bullshit Bingo", sry, aber da muss ich doch laut lachen.   
Ich muss kein "Putinversteher" sein, um zu wissen, dass speziell unsere Freunde aus den Westen, kein Interesse daran haben, dass wir uns alle lieb haben.
Aber ich schweife vom eigentlich Thema, der IWF, ab.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2015)

*Nazzy* 

Ein Experte hat den nötigen Sachverstand für komplexe Wirtschafts- und Finanzthemen. Den haben wir leider nicht. Natürlich können wir selber recherchieren (aus seriösen Quellen). Aber Stammtischparolen a la "wir werden alle nur verarscht", "man muss nur mal sein Hirn einschalten" und "die Welt geht bald unter" zeugen weder vom nötigen Sachverstand noch von Recherchen aus seriösen Quellen. Tut mir Leid.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so. Der Brandstifter wird im nachhinein zu Feuerwehrmann gemacht.
> Draghi will ich jetzt ja nicht als alleinigen Auslöser der Krise hinstellen, aber er spielte schon eine Rolle.
> 
> Seine Maßnahmen zur Rettung des Euros greifen ja auch richtig (schlecht^^).



Natürlich ist er nicht der Auslöser, aber schon interessant, wie viel Einfluss Goldman Sachs eben so hat.
Auch wenn die schon länger nicht mehr für das Unternehmen tätig sind, haben sie ihre Kontakte und werden auch beeinflusst.



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Nazzy*
> 
> Ein Experte hat den nötigen Sachverstand für komplexe Wirtschafts- und Finanzthemen. Den haben wir leider nicht. Natürlich können wir selber recherchieren (aus seriösen Quellen). Aber Stammtischparolen a la "wir werden alle nur verarscht", "man muss nur mal sein Hirn einschalten" und "die Welt geht bald unter" zeugen weder vom nötigen Sachverstand noch von Recherchen aus seriösen Quellen. Tut mir Leid.



Absolut richtig.
Ich selbst lese auch nur diverse Artikel in unterschiedlichen Zeitungen und bilde mir dann meine Meinung.
Gerade die Geschichte zur Auslösung der Finanzkrise, also das mit den Derivaten, ist sehr komplex. 
Wer das versteht, darf gerne den Finger heben. 
Nicht mal die Bank Leute haben das noch begriffen und die Rating Agenturen haben kräftig mitgeholfen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2015)

Glückwunsch. Ich weiß nicht mal, was Derivate sind.


----------



## Putinversteher (10. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es müssten schon echte Wirtschafts- und Finanzexperten hier sein, damit dieser Thread über das Stammtischniveau hinaus kommen könnte.
> 
> Schließlich möchte er sein Geld gerne wiederhaben. Dass diese Reformen hart sind und der Kampf gegen den Staatsbankrott schwierig ist, das liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache.



Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, das dies genau ein Riesen Problem unserer Zeit ist ? Das die meisten Menschen annehmen, das sie sich keine fundierte Meinung zu etwas bilden können, solange ihnen nicht ein "Experte" erklärt wie die Welt funktioniert ? Und sie dieses Bild übernehmen egal was ihnen die Realität zeigt ? Geht ja sogar soweit das sich die meisten Menschen wie du quasi blindlings auf das Urteil von Experten verlassen egal welchen Lebensbereich das betrifft, am ende des Tages passiert aber nichts anderes als das man eigenverantwortliches Wissen & Denken auf ein minimum reduziert. 
Das Indiviuum dadurch auf das Niveau eines Werkzeugs reduziert, statt dem Inviduum zu lehren sich Wissen zum Werkzeug zu machen.  Auch schonmal daran gedacht, das du solange du nicht selber aus diesem Kreislauf ausbrichst, eben Leute wie mich für Spinner halten wirst, weil du überhaupt nichts von der Welt und dem Leben verstehst, obwohl du sicherlich auch Bildung an diesen und jenen Punkten erfahren hast, die dir aber eben überhaupt nichts bringt solange du nicht bereit bist dich von so einer Haltung wie du sie beschrieben hast zu emanzipieren ?
Ich denke "von Menschen wie dir" das ihnen einfach überhaupt nicht bewusst ist, das die Welt sich nichtmehr lange weiterdrehen wird wie bisher weil es eben beginnt das sich jahrzehntelange Desinformation und exzessives verhalten eben ein Maß erreicht haben, das der Wiederstand gegen dieses System irgendwann so eine Reaktion mit sich bringen wird das alles zu spät ist.  Da du das ja nicht nachvollziehen kannst, eben einfach nur "irres gelaber"  - aber immer mehr Menschen merken diesen Punkt, es beginnt in immer mehr Menschen zu Arbeiten und sie erkennen ihre inviduelle Verantwortung. Sie organisieren sich, lernen dramatisch dazu - es ist wie ein Virus - in unseren Sphären eben das die Menschen nichtmehr bereit sind sich wie Sklaven halten zu lassen, sich "Glück und Wohlstand" verkaufen zu lassen, während sie tagtäglich mit Ängsten in Ordnung gehalten werden, während ihnen immer mehr Bewusst wird das dieses Märchen von Glück und Wohlstand eben anderen Menschen an einem anderen Ort der Welt zur Hölle auf Erden wird.  Klar ist es jetzt nur ganz leicht sichtbar indem eben immer mehr Spinner wie ich auftauchen, die mit solchen Entwicklungen eben bisher garnichts am Hut hatten, noch gehen wir davon aus einige wenige zu sein und der einzelne nichts verändern zu können.  Aber dieser Unbedingte Wille zur grundsätzlichen Veränderung in den Gesellschaften dieser Welt lässt sich nichtmehr unterdrücken. 
Rudi Dutschke beschrieb es folgendermaßen : "Revolution ist kein kurzer Akt wo mal irgendwas geschieht und dann ist alles anders, Revolution ist ein langer komplizierter Prozess wo der Mensch anders werden muss - es wird keine Deutsche Revolution geben, aber es wird einen weltweiten Prozess der Emanzipation ein einem Langen Sinne geben - Völker kämpfen schon" 
Ich bin zutiefst davon überzeugt das dieser Prozess eben an einem Punkt angelangt ist, an dem er expondential wächst, die Menschen sind in vielen Teilen der Welt nichtmehr bereit sich den Eliten zu beugen, sie suchen gemeinsame Nachhaltige Lösungen um aus dem Teufelskreis aus der Gewalt und den bestehenden Machtverhältnissen auszubrechen.  
Da das Apple Beispiel genannt wurde, noch ist der großteil der Menschen damit beschäftigt vor Apple Stores zu campen wenn ein neues Iphone rauskommt - aber immer mehr kommen auf den Trichter sich zu fragen "Moment mal, es gibt Updates für jeden scheiss - aber wo bleibt die Gesellschaftliche Veränderung ? Wir schaffen es Naturgesetze auszuhebeln, wir entschlüsseln alles - arbeiten im Nano Bereich, Reisen auf andere Planeten - aber wir haben uns als Weltbevölkerung, als Menschen an sich quasi 0 entwickelt in den letzten Jahrzehnten. Weil sich die Menschen eben Leiten lassen haben, so wie du als Beispiel der Annimmt in einem Rahmen zu leben der im großen und ganzen sich an Recht und Gesetz hält, ein Staat der dein Bestes im Sinn hat usw.  der im großen und ganzen auch nur mit Fairen Mitteln kämpft, die für dich nachvollziehbar scheinen usw. - aber es begreifen eben immer mehr Menschen das, das genaue Gegenteil der Fall ist - und es lebensnotwendig für die weitere Entwicklung der Menschen ist, sich von den Eliten zu befreien die bisher nur unterdrückung betreiben. 

Um den Bogen zurück zum IWF zu schlagen - der IFW ist nicht anderes wie ein Werkzeug um Staaten die systemisch im Abseits stehen, wieder voll zu integrieren aber mit der Absicht alles Wertvolle zu entziehen auf Kosten der Bevölkerung (der ja angeblich auf die Beine geholfen werden soll) ihr könnt euch auch gerne die Mühe machen und versuchen positive Beispiele zu finden in denen der IWF "Blühende Landschaften" oder auch nur etwas zum Positiven verändert hat. Das ihr keine Beispiele werdet finden können, wäre ja schon für sich alleine genommen ein Armutszeugnis für den IWF - aber warum darf er wohl weiterhin so ungehindert weitermachen ? 
Und vor allem merkt ihr eigentlich noch was in eurer Argumentationskette ? Reformen ? Er hat alles recht dazu ? Harter kampf gegen den Staatsbankrott ?
1. Warum gibt man wohl Kredite an einen Staat von dem man weiß das er schon in der aktuellen Ausgangslage kaum bis garkeine Chance hat diese Kredite zurückzuzahlen ?
2. Inwiefern sollen Reformen für mehr Wachstum sorgen, die ja nötig sind um Schulden zu bezahlen, wenn diese Reformen alles und jeden ausplündern ?  Das ist das einfachste Prinzip und für jeden verständlich - wenn ich jemanden immer und immer wieder ungehemmt alles wegnehme was er sich erarbeitet, kann sich diese Person oder Staat nicht in eine Position bringen die Schuldenlast abzutragen, sondern wird immer weiter in Schulden getrieben, weil in der Zeit in der die "Reformen" wirken könnten, ja auch die Zinsen der Schulden expondentiell anwachsen lassen.
3. Reformen dürfen nicht die Struktur wie ein Staat und sein Volk in seiner Gesetzesform verändern, am Konkreten Beispiel von Griechenland (bisher blieben ja weitesgehend Demokratische Staaten vom IWF verschont, was sich jetzt eben auch dramatisch geändert hat) - "Normalerweise" zeichnet Demokratische Staaten aus, das sie unverletzbare Strukturen besitzen, egal welche Krise auch kommen mag - genau das Zeichnet Demokratie aus - unverrüttelbare Werte auf die sich jeder Verlassen kann, z.B. "Herrschaft des Volkes" - dies ist in allen Demokratischen Staaten in einem dem Grundgesetz vergleichbaren Gesetz verankert - ein Gesetz das über allen steht und eben garantieren soll das es keine Willkür gibt und das niemand über den Willen des Volkes entscheiden kann -  genau diese Unverrüttelbare Basis soll also vom IFW einfach ad acta gelegt werden dürfen ? 
Eine Institution eines angeblich Demokratischen Staatenverbundes, soll also die Demokratie an sich abschaffen dürfen ??? Das soll wirklich die Schlussfolgerung sein um "Reformwillen zu demonstrieren" ? Das ist einfach nur Absurd. Genau an diesen Punkten wird unser komplettes System ad absurdum geführt ? Keine Schulden der Welt sind aus sicht der Völker diesen Schritt wert - ausser sie dienen eben einer Elite die sich gepflegt über das Volk hinwegsetzen und Völker gegeneinander hetzen (Beispiel "Gierige Griechen" "die Nazis in Deutschland sind zurück") weil den Leuten in Griechenland verkauft wird, das wir wollen das ihr Gesundheitssystem kollabiert, Armut und die Kindersterblichkeit explodiert usw.  und andersrum hier den Leuten erzählt wird die Milliarden, die "in Griechenland reingepumpt" werden, würden dort bei der Bevölkerung landen und die sich nur undankbar zeigen, statt auszusprechen das damit zum großteil einfach Banken bedient werden die alle an der schraube des exzess drehen. 

Aber du wirst sicherlich ein paar "Experten" finden, die dir erklären werden wollen warum das alles schon ganz sinnig so ist und sicherlich für positive veränderungen sorgen wird, solange wir nur diesen Weg weitergehen...
Spinner wie ich dagegen können dir nur Prophezeihen, das wir uns so innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Demokratie kaputt machen für die jahrhunderte Lang gekämpft wurde...
Und du selber musst dich dann fragen ob "Giralgeld das aus dem Nichts geschöpft wird und nur durch neue Schuldaufnahme und Zinsen für die niemals ein Realwert da sein kann" eben die zerstörung der Demokratie (Ein Wert, der gesellschaftliches zusammenleben wesentlich gefördert hat und viele weitere entwicklungen erst ermöglicht hat) der Wert ist den wir dafür eintauschen sollten.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Schlimm ist vielmehr, dass sich einige Leute selbst als Experte sehen, obwohl sie genauso wenig Ahnung haben, wie der durchschnittliche Bild Leser.
Sieht man schön, wenn man sich in der ARD die"Börse vor 8" anguckt.
Teilweise erschütternd, was für ein Dünnpfiff die Anja Kohl da labert.


----------



## Putinversteher (10. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Ich weiß nicht mal, was Derivate sind.



Doch klar weist du das, es sind WETTEN die einfach anders benannt werden damit Leute wie du und ich nicht auf den Trichter kommen "Moment mal, ticken die noch ganz sauber auf Realwirtschaft zu wetten, die uns alle ja betrifft ob wir wollen oder nicht ?" , du glaubst eben Experten zu brauchen die dir das Prinzip einer Wette in möglichst tollen begriffen verschleiern zu können und sich in Bilanzen super lesen lassen als Profite (im negativfall als Verlust)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hier eine Definition in möglichst einfachen Worten: 
Ein Derivat ist ein Finanzprodukt, dessen Preis und Entwicklung vom Preis eines anderen Finanzproduktes, zum Beispiel einer Aktie (= der sogenannte Basiswert), abhängt. Mit einem Derivat spekuliert man darauf, ob der Preis eines Produktes in Zukunft steigen oder fallen wird. 

Haben Sie diese Definition verstanden?
Falls nicht, dann hilft vielleicht dieser Vergleich: Man kann das Ganze nämlich vereinfacht auch mit einer Art Wette bezeichnen. Denn beim Wetten wird ja auch Geld auf eine bestimmte zukünftige Entwicklung gesetzt (wenn man dann richtig lag, gewinnt man und wenn man falsch lag, dann verliert man Geld). Man kann zum Beispiel mit bestimmten Derivaten darauf wetten, dass eine bestimmte Aktie im Wert fallen wird. Wenn diese Aktie dann fällt, dann gewinnt man. Wenn man aber falsch liegt und die Aktie steigt, dann macht man Verlust. Das Derivat ist dabei sozusagen eine Art „Wettschein“ im Finanz- und Börsenbereich, das unzählige Finanzspekulationen möglich macht.

Quelle:  aktien-kaufen-fuer-anfaenger.de
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und ich würde dir raten folgendes Video anzusehen: Es ist natürlich im ersten Moment lustig anzuhören, aber genau das ist das Prinzip das dort abgeht und das Summen erreicht hat die du dir einfach nicht vorstellen kannst, und unsere Realwirtschaft betrifft und dafür sorgt das man hier z.B. in der Masse niemals auf einen Grünen Zweig kommen kann. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQs2ZZayNNQ


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Genau der gleiche Unsinn sind Aktien Leerverkäufe.

Allerdings ist das jetzt wieder etwas weiter weg vom Thema.
Ansonsten könntest du den Thread auch gleich "Kapitalismus Thread" nennen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2015)

Einen wirklichen Durchblick bekommt man trotzdem nicht, schließlich ist man auf Informationen angewiesen, und die können schön kontrolliert werden. 
Das Thema ist sehr komplex, und da auch Menschen und Schicksale damit eng verbunden sind, gleitet es leicht ins emotionale ab. 

Allerdings kann man sich sehr wohl über gewisse Begriffe informieren und somit muss man gewisse Floskeln der Politiker oder Finanzexperten nicht einfach so hinnehmen, sondern weiß auch irgendwie von was sie reden wenn beispielsweise von einer Bank Bank, Derivaten, FIAT-Geld, Leerverkäufe, Bonität oder "giftigen Anleihen bzw Wertpapieren" gesprochen wird. 

Ich persönlich hab mir letzten Frühling/Sommer ein Buch gekauft, nennt sich der größte Raubzug der Geschichte, ist zwar etwas reißerisch und teilweise mit wenig Aussage geschrieben, viele Erklärungen und Zusammenhänge sind aber doch recht anschaulich geschrieben. Es ist jetzt keine umfassende Literatur zu dem Thema, aber als Einstieg, warum nicht? Man darf sowieso nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen, aber wie gesagt, als Fundament für eventuell weitere Recherchen sicher nicht so ungeeignet. 
Vor allem ist es heute weit leichter, sich zu allen möglichen Themen zu informieren und sich selbst zu bilden. Mein Buchverkäufer auf der Uni hat mir nach meiner kleinen Shoppingtour auch erklärt, das es heute weit mehr kritischere Bücher zu allen möglichen Dingen gibt als noch vor 10 Jahren, und das ist gut so.


----------



## Putinversteher (10. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Einen wirklichen Durchblick bekommt man trotzdem nicht, schließlich ist man auf Informationen angewiesen, und die können schön kontrolliert werden.
> Das Thema ist sehr komplex, und da auch Menschen und Schicksale damit eng verbunden sind, gleitet es leicht ins emotionale ab.



Ich denke aber auch das genau in dieser Komplexität der Schlüssel liegt das die Menschen Flächendeckend ein neues System schaffen wollen, in dem etwas vergleichbares zum "Geld" benutzt wird, das gleichzeitig in einem System eingebunden ist das für den großteil der Bevölkerung dann eben doch sehr gut nachvollziehbar sein wird (genau das ist ja eben so dringend und eigentlich selbstverständlich das, das system zu dem wir alle beitragen und in Form von Geld handel betreiben, für den großteil verständlich ist, statt nur für einen kleinen kreis der sich ewig lange damit beschäftigen muss)
Es gibt auch viele kluge Köpfe die sich genau mit der Frage nach diesem neuen System beschäftigen das wesentlich einfacher strukturiert sein muss - und ich denke auch das die nachfrage nach solchen Systemveränderungen dramatisch ansteigen wird - eben spätestens ab dem Punkt des Riesen Kollaps (an dem Punkt ist natürlich erstmal alles ausser kontrolle, was hoffentlich nicht nur in Mord & Todschlag endet)
Aber eben auch die Chance zur Radikalen Veränderung bietet, was bisher Illusorisch ist, da die meisten Menschen eben Sicherheit und Bestehendes alles anderem vorziehen - der Kollaps stellt eben an dieser Stelle eine Situation dar wie einen Nichtschwimmer den man ins Wasser schmeisst und der sich die ganze Zeit nicht ins Wasser trauen wollte - entweder er fängt an zu Schwimmen, oder er wird untergehen. In der Situation erreichen Menschen eben Kräfte die sie nichtmal in sich vermutet hätten.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> aber es begreifen eben immer mehr Menschen das, das genaue Gegenteil der Fall ist - und es lebensnotwendig für die weitere Entwicklung der Menschen ist, sich von den Eliten zu befreien die bisher nur unterdrückung betreiben.


Wie theatralisch. "Von den Eliten befreien" und "das Volk wacht auf". Könnte fast von einer Wahlkampfveranstaltung der NPD stammen. 

Abgesehen davon, tritt, nicht nur bei dir, ein sehr seltsames Verständnis von Kapitalismus zu Tage. Auch verkürzte oder regressive Kapitalismuskritik genannt. Das äussert sich schon in der Unterscheidung zwischen "raffendem und schaffendem Kapital" (wenn auch anders umschrieben) und dichtotomen Denkschemen wie "wir hier unten gegen die da oben". Mit solchen Argumentationsmustern -und strukturen geht prinzipiell auch struktureller Antisemitismus einher.

jungle-world.com - Archiv - 23/2014 - Dossier - Antisemitismus in Deutschland und der EU


Apropos: Das verlinken auf Jebsen und andere Medien die sich an alte Naive richten, ist genauso zweifelhaft wie das verlinken auf Rush Limbaugh und Co.


----------



## Putinversteher (10. April 2015)

Ok, Poulton - sorry dir kann man echt nichts vormachen - zum Glück gibt es noch eine Menge Klardenkender Menschen wie dich, die sofort einen Antisemiten wie mich entlarfen können - Ich hatte echt die Hoffnung das meine Kampfbegriffe länger undercover bleiben und ich dadurch eine Querfront aufbauen kann...
Aber mal ehrlich, so ein Schwachsinn macht mich nichtmal wütend, sondern einfach Traurig, das sich Menschen so tiefgreifend manipulieren zu lassen, das sie wirklich an sowas glauben. 
Und ja es mag eine sehr verkürzte Kapitalismuskritik sein wenn man sich über 85 Menschen aufregt die soviel besitzen wie 3.5Milliarden, aber ist diese Kritik deswegen unangebracht ?

P.S. Ich fand meinen Uropa einen bewundernswerten Mann, er hat sich durch das Internierungslager Skrokowitz gekämpft als er sich den Nazis nicht beugen wollte, als Sudetendeutscher die Nazis nicht als Befreier gefeiert hat - und deswgen als Irre abgestempelt wurde - ich glaube nicht das er sonderlich begeißtert von seinem Urenkel wäre wenn dieser plötzlich Faschistoides Gedankengut für sich entdecken würde - Und du kannst dir sicher sein das ich mir sehr viel Gedanken darum mache, welchen Argumentationen ich folge und welchen nicht - weil Faschismus nur um Haaresbreite dafür gesorgt hätte das ich selber nichtmal auf der Welt wäre - und ich kann dir versichern das ich aus meiner Sicht viel mehr faschistisches Gedankengut in der Denkweise von Leuten wie dir sehe die alles und jeden über einen Kamm scheren sobald sie Wörter aus dem Kontext reissen können, als jene auf die ihr mit dem Finger zeigt...


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2015)

*Putinversteher* 

 Also ich halte deinen Post nicht für den eines Irren. Allerdings lehne ich deine Weltuntergangsprophezeiungen und deine, wie soll ich sagen, "plutokratischen" Deutungen ab. Ich sehe unsere Probleme eher im materialistischen Klima. Precht hat z.B.  sinngemäß mal gesagt, das größte Ziel Deutschlands sei laut Merkel der  Wachstum, doch wie kann das Ziel Wachstum sein, wenn das Glück nicht mit  wächst? Wenn - ganz im Gegenteil - das Glück der Bürger sogar reduziert  wird. Neid zunimmt, Statusdenken zunimmt, der ganze Arbeitsstress immer  mehr Leute in Depressionen treibt... Ich persönlich bin davon  überzeugt, dass wir auf eine spirituelle Krise zusteuern, auf eine  Sinnkrise und das ist m.E. ein großes Problem. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht  liege ich falsch. Ich neige auch manchmal zur Dramatisierung. Egal,  nicht das Thema. 

Bleiben wir beim IWF: Der IWF ist nicht der  Barmherzige Samariter, sondern er ist eine Bankinstitution, die bei der  Kreditvergabe gewisse Sicherheiten haben will. Sie möchte ungern  Milliarden in ein Fass ohne Boden werfen und ein Fass ohne Boden ist in  dem Fall ein Staat, der mehr ausgibt als er einnimmt.  Deshalb knüpft  sie ihre Kredite an Reformen, deren Ziel ein ausgeglichener Haushalt  ist. Ich denke, so falsch kann das nicht sein...


----------



## Nazzy (10. April 2015)

aber du siehst doch, wohin das führt ? In Armut, Kriege etc. 
Wie kann man sowas gutheißen ?


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir beim IWF: Der IWF ist nicht der  Barmherzige Samariter, sondern er ist eine Bankinstitution, die bei der  Kreditvergabe gewisse Sicherheiten haben will. Sie möchte ungern  Milliarden in ein Fass ohne Boden werfen und ein Fass ohne Boden ist in  dem Fall ein Staat, der mehr ausgibt als er einnimmt.  Deshalb knüpft  sie ihre Kredite an Reformen, deren Ziel ein ausgeglichener Haushalt  ist. Ich denke, so falsch kann das nicht sein...



Der IWF wird ja auch beeinflusst, von anderen Staaten und dadurch auch von privaten Unternehmen, die entsprechenden Druck auf einen Staat ausüben können, damit der sich dann über den IWF in die Angelegenheiten eines anderes Staatest einmischt.
Ich würde gerne mal wissen, was Bild und Co. schreiben würden, wenn bei uns 25% Rentenkürzung kommt und andere Staaten uns vorschreiben, wie wir zu haushalten haben.

Und natürlich haben, meiner Meinung nach, die USA ein sehr großes Interesse daran, dass der Euro nicht zu mächtig wird und am Ende den US Dollar als Weltleitwährung ablöst.
die großen Rating Agenturen sind ja in der Hand von Angelsachsen und die haben ein privatwirtschaftliches Interesse.
Die Stufen Griechenland herunter, weil sie ein sehr hohes Defizit haben.
Wie hoch ist noch mal das Handelsbilanzdefizit der USA? wie hoch sind noch mal genau die Staatsschulden der USA?
Und schon wieder sind wir bei einem Punkt angekommen, wo niemand Zusammenhänge sieht.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Und ja es mag eine sehr verkürzte Kapitalismuskritik sein wenn man sich über 85 Menschen aufregt die soviel besitzen wie 3.5Milliarden, aber ist diese Kritik deswegen unangebracht ?


Sie ist im besten Falle oberflächlich, aber auch nur unter der Vorraussetzung, das die Person die das äußert, keine Möglichkeit hatte sich über Kapitalismus und Kapitalismuskritik zu informieren. Ansonsten ist sie unangebracht und strotzt nur so vor (wissenschaftlichen) Analphabetismus, da sie nichtmal den Kern des Problems trifft: den Kapitalismus und seine systemimmanenten Zwänge. 

oder wie es Alex Feuerherdt vor einiger Zeit passend schrieb:


> [...]
> Nun verfolgen zwar die meisten Aktivistinnen und Aktivisten ihrem subjektiven Verständnis nach vermutlich keine antisemitischen Ziele und würden wohl auch nicht behaupten, dass die von ihnen auf ein Prozent bezifferte Minderheit, die die restlichen 99 Prozent unterdrücke, durchweg aus Juden bestehe. Doch darum geht es auch gar nicht. Ihr struktureller Antisemitismus besteht vielmehr – wie bei jedem Antikapitalismus, der personalisierend und moralisierend auftritt, weil er die Struktur der kapitalistischen Vergesellschaftung nicht versteht – darin, eine Differenz zwischen dem Konkreten und dem Abstrakten im Kapitalismus auszumachen und Letzteres zu dämonisieren: das Geld, die Spekulation, den Zins, das Finanzkapital. Das Konkrete – sprich: die körperliche Arbeit, das Handwerk, das Indus*triekapital – wird demgegenüber für unproblematisch, ja sogar für gut gehalten.
> [...]
> 
> jungle-world.com - Archiv - 48/2011 - Disko - Der Antisemitismus der »Occupy«-Bewegung


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

wieso aber wird dann das Geld verdienen mit Arbeit höher besteuert als das Geld Verdienen mit Geld?
Das ist doch ganz klar politisch und wirtschaftlich gewollt, damit die Leute, die schon Geld haben, leichter noch mehr Geld bekommen können.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2015)

Und du glaubst ernsthaft das sich innerhalb eines kapitalistischen Systems etwas ändern würde, nur wenn man beide gleichstark besteuert? 
Auch die hier so viel genannten Eliten sind nichts weiter als austauschbare Zahnräder. Selbst wenn die von heute auf morgen verschwinden sollten, ihr gesamtes Vermögen zu gleichen Teilen in der Bevölkerung aufgeteilt würde, hätte man innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder Menschen, die mindestens genauso viel Vermögen haben und die wieder als "Eliten" tituliert werden könnten.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft das sich innerhalb eines kapitalistischen Systems etwas ändern würde, nur wenn man beide gleichstark besteuert?



Wieso gleich stark?
25% für Arbeit und 50% für Kapital.
Nur steht in Kapitalismus das Wort "Kapital" schon drin, und daher wird sich nie was daran ändern.
Ohne ein Umdenken wird das System, wie immer, an die Wand gefahren und durch die Überbevölkerung wird das größere Ausmaße haben als früher.


----------



## Putinversteher (10. April 2015)

Genau das ist aber die Entwicklung die stattfindet, weg vom Kapitalismus, auch nicht hin zum Kommunismus oder sonstigen "ismen"  Die Menschen sind eben genau auf dieser Suche, eben auch aus den Gründen die Split angesprochen hat, das die Menschen auch merken das sie keine erfüllung oder Glück in dem Streben nach Geld, Macht und Wohlstand finden, sondern dies auch nur Bausteine sein können, die zwar ausgelebt werden dürfen, aber nicht der Bestimmende Faktor für Gesellschaften sein dürfen.  Dieses System hat einfach ausgesort und läuft gerade aus, für wie realistisch halten denn bitteschön die, die glauben es geht immer weiter wie bisher die möglichkeit das man Griechenland aus dem Euro entlassen kann, ohne riesige Pleitewellen loszutreten ohne damit das Weltfinanzsystem zu gefährden ? Oder für wie realistisch haltet ihr die möglichkeit das der Euro ohne Frankreich bestand hätte ? Und für wie realistisch haltet ihr die möglichkeit das die Differenz nicht immer weiter wächst zwischen Deutschland und den anderen südlichen Nationen ? Und wie realistisch ist es das diese Probleme alleine nicht schon jedes für sich genommen dramatische folgen mit sich bringen würde ? Und welche Entwicklungen erwartet ihr denn ? Das es gigantisch Positiver aus dem "Nichts" und Sparkursen werden kann ? Werden die Menschen von Portugal bis Griechenland plötzlich alle ihre Armut als Zustand empfinden der halb so schlimm ist und ewig ruhig halten ? In Irland entwickelt sich übrigens schon wieder eine Immobilienblase - was wenn diese in eine der anderen Krise fällt ?  Und wie lange werden wir hier noch so tun können als würden diese Probleme nicht irgendwann auf uns zurückkommen, während "wir" in dieser Zeit profit auf Kosten anderer machen ?


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Das mit den _Ismen_ hatten wir ja schon.
Das ist immer die Sache, wo ein paar Leute anderen Leuten etwas aufzwingen wollen.

Da aber die Leute, die Kapital haben, Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen, wird sich an dem System nichts ändern.
Der Zug fährt auf das Ziel zu, eine Richtungsänderung ist nicht möglich, gibt ja nur ein Gleis, man kann höchstens den Lokführer austauschen, ändert aber eben nichts an dem Ziel.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir beim IWF: Der IWF ist nicht der  Barmherzige Samariter, sondern er ist eine Bankinstitution, die bei der  Kreditvergabe gewisse Sicherheiten haben will. Sie möchte ungern  Milliarden in ein Fass ohne Boden werfen und ein Fass ohne Boden ist in  dem Fall ein Staat, der mehr ausgibt als er einnimmt.  Deshalb knüpft  sie ihre Kredite an Reformen, deren Ziel ein ausgeglichener Haushalt  ist. Ich denke, so falsch kann das nicht sein...



Doch, das kann sehr wohl falsch sein weil IWF, Weltbank oder auch dem Club of Paris wenig an den Ländern an sich liegt. 
Beispiel Afrika: Dort haben diese Institutionen quasi die ROlle der Kolonialherren übernommen. Nun werden halt nicht mehr Produkt erzeugt bzw exportiert, sondern die Zinsen für die Schulden zurückgezahlt, denn mehr ist nicht möglich. Und genau daran verdient auch der IWF sehr gut. 
Die Pover Reduction Strategy Paper/Programs, welche seit den 90er Jahren rigoros umgesetzt wurden, werden zwar von den Ländern selbst formuliert, ohne Zustimmung der Finanzinstitutionen geht aber nichts, im Endeffekt können die es sich drehen und wenden wie sie wollen. 

Ich möchte die Finanzinstitutionen hier nicht als das personifizierte Böse hinstellen, aber gewisse Dinge muss man sehr wohl kritisch betrachten und hinterfragen. 
Das man Kredite an Bedingungen knüpft ist legitim.


----------



## Putinversteher (10. April 2015)

Naja, aber mal ehrlich wenn es zu dem Crash kommen sollte, wer wird noch vertrauen in das Geld haben ? Ob du dann Milliardär oder Penner bist spielt ab dem Punkt eben keine Rolle mehr, im Gegenteil der Penner ist sogar durch seinen Lebenslauf viel besser für die "Überlebenssituation" vorbereitet. Nochmal - wenn dieser Crash kommt wird ja unser komplettes Rechtsgefüge über den Haufen geworfen. Welcher Polizist wird bitteschön seinen Dienst tätigen wenn Anarchie herrscht und er gleichzeitig nichts verdienen könnte was einen Wert hat ?  Die jetzige Elite könnte versuchen sich auf ihren Realwerten die sie bis dahin gehortet hat auszuruhen, und hat gleichzeitig dann das Problem das sie dadurch zum Ziel für andere würden. Wem möchtest du als teil der "Elite" in dieser Situation denn noch vertrauen ? Vor allem kennt ja das Bestehende System dann keine Lösung für das Problem das es sich selber geschaffen hat, ein Weltweiter Finanzcrash der die Bevölkerung auf der ganzen Welt betrifft.  Das bestehende System kann nur einzelne Crashende Staaten vertragen (solange diese nicht systemisch Relevant sind) weil diese sich eben nach dem Crash erholen können und danach bei anderen Staaten wieder abnehmer finden - dieser Faktor ist in dem Moment ja auch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne ein Umdenken wird das System, wie immer, an die Wand gefahren


Welches System wird an die Wand gefahren? Der Kapitalismus? Nein, denn das ist Kapitalismus und dadurch "lebt" er. Da hilft schon ein Blick in die Definition:


> Allgemein wird unter Kapitalismus eine Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung verstanden, die auf Privateigentum an den Produktionsmitteln und einer Steuerung von Produktion und Konsum über den Markt beruht.[1] Als weitere konstitutive Merkmale werden genannt: die Akkumulation, für manche das „Herzstück“ und Hauptmerkmal des Kapitalismus,[2] und das „Streben nach Gewinn im kontinuierlichen, rationalen kapitalistischen Betrieb“.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapitalismus


oder noch treffender: Klick mich hart



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso gleich stark?
> 25% für Arbeit und 50% für Kapital.


Warum das eine mehr als das andere? Woran machst du fest, dass Kapital mehr oder weniger wert ist als Arbeit? Oder wird hier wieder versucht eine Unterscheidung zu konstruieren ala raffendes und schaffendes Kapital, obwohl beides untrennbar zusammengehört?


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2015)

Putinversteher schrieb:


> Naja, aber mal ehrlich wenn es zu dem Crash kommen sollte, wer wird noch vertrauen in das Geld haben ? Ob du dann Milliardär oder Penner bist spielt ab dem Punkt eben keine Rolle mehr, im Gegenteil der Penner ist sogar durch seinen Lebenslauf viel besser für die "Überlebenssituation" vorbereitet. Nochmal - wenn dieser Crash kommt wird ja unser komplettes Rechtsgefüge über den Haufen geworfen. Welcher Polizist wird bitteschön seinen Dienst tätigen wenn Anarchie herrscht und er gleichzeitig nichts verdienen könnte was einen Wert hat ?  Die jetzige Elite könnte versuchen sich auf ihren Realwerten die sie bis dahin gehortet hat auszuruhen, und hat gleichzeitig dann das Problem das sie dadurch zum Ziel für andere würden. Wem möchtest du als teil der "Elite" in dieser Situation denn noch vertrauen ? Vor allem kennt ja das Bestehende System dann keine Lösung für das Problem das es sich selber geschaffen hat, ein Weltweiter Finanzcrash der die Bevölkerung auf der ganzen Welt betrifft.  Das bestehende System kann nur einzelne Crashende Staaten vertragen (solange diese nicht systemisch Relevant sind) weil diese sich eben nach dem Crash erholen können und danach bei anderen Staaten wieder abnehmer finden - dieser Faktor ist in dem Moment ja auch ausgeschlossen.



Sofern der Milliardär kein Idiot ist, hat er sein Vermögen sicher nicht nur in kleinen bunten Scheinen und in elektronischen Werten angelegt, sondern in Edelmetallen oder andere Lösungen, die nicht so schnell an Wert verlieren können. 
Der Milliardär kann sein Hab und Gut aber absichern lassen, das kann der "Normalo" nicht. 
Aber die Diskussion gleitet viel zu weit ab. 

Hast du schon "Der Crash ist die Lösung" gelesen, dürfte für dich vielleicht interessant sein.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Welches System wird an die Wand gefahren? Der Kapitalismus? Nein, denn das ist Kapitalismus und dadurch "lebt" er. Da hilft schon ein Blick in die Definition:
> 
> oder noch treffender: Klick mich hart



Und wo haben wir freie Marktwirtschaft?
Jede Branche versucht für sich die besten Subventionen zu erzielen.
Ein freier Markt, der sich tatsächlich selbst regulieren kann, ist nicht möglich. Ergo brauchst du Regulation. Besonders beim Kapitalfluss und der Verzinsung.
Man muss mal vom ewigen Wachstum wegkommen und der ständigen Verzinsung der Zinsen. Das sorgt dafür, dass der Staat irgendwann nur noch für die Zinsen der Schulden zahlen muss, bzw. die Arbeitnehmer diese Zinsen erwirtschaften müssen.
Was am Ende bei rauskommt, kann man gut in Brasilien sehen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Warum das eine mehr als das andere? Woran machst du fest, dass Kapital mehr oder weniger wert ist als Arbeit? Oder wird hier wieder versucht eine Unterscheidung zu konstruieren ala raffendes und schaffendes Kapital, obwohl beides untrennbar zusammengehört?



Warum ist Kapital mehr wert als Arbeit?
Warum finanzieren Arbeitnehmer das Sozialsystem, während alle anderen sich davon schon ausgeklingt haben?


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo haben wir freie Marktwirtschaft?


Wir haben ein kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssystem und den damit einhergehenden systemimmanenten Zwängen, wie z.B. das von dir gebrachte:


Threshold schrieb:


> Jede Branche versucht für sich die besten Subventionen zu erzielen.


Sprich der Gewinn- und Profitmaximierung. Das ist, wie oben geschrieben, mit der Kernbestandteil des Kapitalismus.



> Man muss mal vom ewigen Wachstum wegkommen und der ständigen Verzinsung der Zinsen. Das sorgt dafür, dass der Staat irgendwann nur noch für die Zinsen der Schulden zahlen muss, bzw. die Arbeitnehmer diese Zinsen erwirtschaften müssen.


Regressive Kapitalismuskritik trifft die "Lehren" des Antisemiten Silvio Gesell. Was kommt als nächstes? "_Brechung der Zinsknechtschaft_"? 



> Was am Ende bei rauskommt, kann man gut in Brasilien sehen.


Bist du dir wirklich sicher, das du weist über was du gerade schreibst? 



> Warum finanzieren Arbeitnehmer das Sozialsystem, während alle anderen sich davon schon ausgeklingt haben?


So? Die Arbeitgeber haben sich ausgeklingt? Man hat teilweise die 50:50 Regelung verwässert, aber sowas wie die Beiträge zur BG werden auch weiterhin zu 100% von den Arbeitgebern bezahlt. Also wo sollen sie sich ausgeklingt haben?


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum ist Kapital mehr wert als Arbeit?
> Warum finanzieren Arbeitnehmer das Sozialsystem, während alle anderen sich davon schon ausgeklingt haben?



Kommt darauf, wie man es sieht. Geld kann sich im aktuellen System von "selbst" vermehren.


----------



## informatrixx (11. April 2015)

Ich finde,
 das wichtigste wäre zuerst mal an lokale Probleme zu denken, statt gleich an globale Lösungen zu denken.


----------



## Putinversteher (11. April 2015)

Du wirst aber von Gysi oder den Linken keine Grundlegende Veränderung erwarten können. 
Wikileaks-Enthüllungen: So führt Gysi die Linken-Basis an der Nase herum - DIE WELT


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wir haben ein kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssystem und den damit einhergehenden systemimmanenten Zwängen, wie z.B. das von dir gebrachte:



Und das soll gut sein?



Poulton schrieb:


> Sprich der Gewinn- und Profitmaximierung. Das ist, wie oben geschrieben, mit der Kernbestandteil des Kapitalismus.



Richtig. Nur ist das immer die beste Wirtschaftsform?
Man kann doch heute sehr gut die Nachteile sehen.
Raubbau am Planeten, Verschmutzung, Geißelung von ganzen Staaten, ungleiche Verteilung von Vermögen, Spekulation auf Nahrungsmittel.
All das sorgt dafür, dass sich Spannungen innerhalb einer Gesellschaft bilden. Nicht ohne Grund kommen von überall Kapitalismuskritiker angelaufen. 
Nicht ohne Grund ist inzwischen die CDU so weit links, dass für die SPD nichts mehr übrig bleibt und sie deswegen stagniert.



Poulton schrieb:


> Bist du dir wirklich sicher, das du weist über was du gerade schreibst?



Natürlich. Schon mal die Slums in den Großstädten Brasiliens gesehen und wie sich die reiche Obersicht abschirmt?
Solche Zustände hast du, wenn du dem Kapitalismus freien Lauf lässt.
Willst du diese Zustände auch in Europa haben? Bei uns haben?
Die Griechen sind auf dem besten Weg dahin.



Poulton schrieb:


> So? Die Arbeitgeber haben sich ausgeklingt? Man hat teilweise die 50:50 Regelung verwässert, aber sowas wie die Beiträge zur BG werden auch weiterhin zu 100% von den Arbeitgebern bezahlt. Also wo sollen sie sich ausgeklingt haben?



Ich rede nicht vom Arbeitgeber, ich rede vor allem von den Selbstständigen.
Anstatt dass alle gemeinsam in ein Sozialsystem einzahlen, von dem dann auch alle profitieren, haben sich die ausgeklingt, die es sich leisten können, sich ausklingen zu können.
Wie wurde denn die Einheit finanziert? Zum Großteil doch vom Sozialsystem.
Die "Mütterrente" wird von der Rentenkasse finanziert, doch von ihr profitieren auch Mütter, die nie in die Rentenkasse eingezahlt haben.
Alle müssen ins Sozialsystem einzahlen, weg mit der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze, her mit der Deckelung von Rentenansprüchen.

Aber ich will nicht zu sehr abschweifen. Der IFW und die Weltbank haben jetzt nichts mit dem deutschen Sozialsystem zu tun.


----------



## Putinversteher (11. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hast du schon "Der Crash ist die Lösung" gelesen, dürfte für dich vielleicht interessant sein.



Ne, will ich aber noch nachholen, fand die Interviews von den beiden sehr interessant dazu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2015)

Gehts hier jetzt um den IWF oder nicht?





Threshold schrieb:


> Nein.
> 1. Dauert es viel zu lange, ich kann mit meiner Zeit was besseres anfangen.
> 2. wird der IWF und die Weltbank schon seit Jahrzehnten für ihre Politik kritisiert. Vor allem von Sozialverbänden und linksorienteriten Gruppen, denn die Weltbank und Co. sind eher der Unternehmenskultur einzuordnen.
> 3. Was passiert, wenn ein Land wirtschaftlich stark unter Druck gerät, kann man sehr gut am Beispiel Nicaraguas in den 80ern sehen, als die USA die Contras unterstützt haben und der linksgerichteten Regierung den Handel mit anderen Ländern praktisch unmöglich machte. Die Wirtschaft Nicaraguas ging damals den Bach herunter.
> ...



Das ist ziemlich vielen aufgefallen. Nur Russland/UdSSR, China, Frankreich, Großbritannien und USA sehen die Situation anders und du bekommst keine internationale Institution umgestaltet, ohne dich mit ~45% des globalen wirtschaftlichen und ~80% des globalen militärischen Potentials zu einigen. Vollkommen egal ob UNO oder IWF:
Wer Macht hat achtet darauf, dass er sie behält, selbst wenn er sie gar nicht benutzt.




JePe schrieb:


> @Topic: Ein Link und ein Zitat (inklusive Rechtschreibfehler - hoffen wir, dass Herr Jebsen bei seinen Recherchen mehr Sorgfalt an den Tag legt), dass nicht als Zitat gekennzeichnet ist. Ein wenig duerftig als Grundlage einer Diskussion?



Das Startpost enthält zumindest eine These, über die man diskutieren könnte. Schön wären natürlich Informationen und verschiedene Sichtweisen gewesen, aber wenn ich mir den Thread hier so angucke, kann man ihn eh wieder zu machen, weil niemand über den IWF diskutieren möchte.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die nächste Währungsreform wird irgendwann kommen.
> So ist das nun mal bei einem auf Schulden basierendem Geldsystem.
> Irgendwann ist die Gemeinschaft nicht mehr in der Lage, die Zinsen zu erwirtschaften, die anfallen und weiter steigen, da kannst du dann noch so von "Wachstum" und so reden. Also das Standard Gelabere der Kapitalisten.



Schulden häufen sich nicht unendlich an, sondern werden regelmäßig durch Konkurs, Abschreibung und Erlassung vernichtet. Auch der IWF bzw. über diesen vermittelte Kredite werden immer wieder im Rahmen der Entwicklungshilfe erlassen. Wir sprechen hier von Finanzdimensionen, in denen alle Beteiligte frei von Ideologien zweckorientiert handeln. Und man profitiert nicht davon, wenn man seine Einkommensquelle komplett zu Grunde richtet - lieber nimmt man genau so viel, wie eben geht und verzichtet auf den Rest. Oder, auf diplomatischer Ebene mindestens genauso beliebt:
Man fordert Entgegenkommen an anderer Stelle ein, nutzt also die eigene Wirtschaftsmacht zur direkten Einflussnahme jenseits der Staatsgrenzen, genauso wie es manche Staaten mit Militär oder Rohstoffen machen.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke dazu ist, dass der IWF kein Land zur Kreditaufnahme zwingt. Und wenn ein Land an den Rand des Staatsbankrotts gerät und sich daraufhin freiwillig an den IWF wendet, dann hat der IWF das Recht dazu, die Milliarden, die er an das Pleiteland gibt, an Reformen zu knüpfen und die Umsetzung dieser Reformen zu überwachen. Schließlich möchte er sein Geld gerne wiederhaben. Dass diese Reformen hart sind und der Kampf gegen den Staatsbankrott schwierig ist, das liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache.



Das Problem ist, dass wir in eine globale, dynamische, kreditbasierte Wirtschaft haben. Die Vorteile, die sich daraus für den einzelnen ergeben, kann man auf anderem Wege nicht wettmachen (zumal viele der Nachteile zwangs-verallgemeinert werden), das haben diverse sozialistische Gebilde gezeigt, die sich abgeschottet haben. Wer keine Kredite hat, kann aber nur sehr beschrenkt teilnehmen.
=> Nein, der IWF zwingt nicht zur Kreditaufnahme. Das macht die Weltwirtschaft ganz alleine; wenn man nicht zurückbleiben und untergehen möchte, muss man Kredite aufnehemen um mit den restlichen Kreditnehmern konkurrieren zu können.
Und der IWF entscheidet maßgeblich darüber, wer zu welchen Konditionen Kredite bekommt...
Ich würde ihn als mit Abstand mächtigste Organisation der Welt bezeichnen, weit vor China, USA, EU, diversen Militärs und erst recht Kaffeekränzchen wie der UN.




Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ich denke aber auch das genau in dieser Komplexität der Schlüssel liegt das die Menschen Flächendeckend ein neues System schaffen wollen, in dem etwas vergleichbares zum "Geld" benutzt wird, das gleichzeitig in einem System eingebunden ist das für den großteil der Bevölkerung dann eben doch sehr gut nachvollziehbar sein wird (genau das ist ja eben so dringend und eigentlich selbstverständlich das, das system zu dem wir alle beitragen und in Form von Geld handel betreiben, für den großteil verständlich ist, statt nur für einen kleinen kreis der sich ewig lange damit beschäftigen muss)
> Es gibt auch viele kluge Köpfe die sich genau mit der Frage nach diesem neuen System beschäftigen das wesentlich einfacher strukturiert sein muss - und ich denke auch das die nachfrage nach solchen Systemveränderungen dramatisch ansteigen wird - eben spätestens ab dem Punkt des Riesen Kollaps (an dem Punkt ist natürlich erstmal alles ausser kontrolle, was hoffentlich nicht nur in Mord & Todschlag endet)



Bislang hat noch keiner dieser mehr oder minder klugen Köpfe ein einfacheres System gefunden (im Gegenteil: Fast alle Alternativvorschläge laufen auf deutlich komplexere Systeme hinaus).
Und das wird sich imho auch nicht ändern. Das Grundprinzip "Geld" ist so einfach, da lässt sich nichts mehr rausholen. Und es bietet zu viele Vorteile, um ohne sehr komplexe Alternativen darauf verzichten zu können.

Alles andere, was zu unserer derzeitigen Wirtschaftsstruktur gehört, ist aber nicht als abstraktes System geschaffen worden, sondern nach und nach auf Basis von Möglichkeiten und Bedürfnissen gewachsen. Und Bedürfnisse ändern sich nicht durch einen Neustart und Möglichkeiten ändern sich ohne zusätzliche Komplexität (sprich: Verbote, Kontrollinstanzen,...) auch nicht. Die Leute spekulieren nicht nur an den Börsen des "übermächtigen Systems", die Leute spekuliern mit Bitcoins, WoW-Items und Fußballsammelbildchen und das in letzterem Fall sogar ohne Geld als Zwischenschritt.




Nazzy schrieb:


> aber du siehst doch, wohin das führt ? In Armut, Kriege etc.
> Wie kann man sowas gutheißen ?



In dem man, trotz allem, für sich selbst eine positive Bilanz zieht. Und es gibt genug Menschen weltweit, die genug Einfluss haben, die genau das tun – was auch nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, denn Kapitalismus ist eben Kapitalismus. Kapital erhalten ist profitieren, Kapital haben ist Einfluss, Einfluss für eigene Interesse (=mehr Kapitalismus) nutzen ist das Grundprinzip.
Und mit Verlaub: Deutschland gehört so massiv zu den Gewinnern, dass selbst der Lebensstandard des HartzIV-Empfängers unterm Strich noch ein Bisschen profitiert. Und auch wenn die meisten Leute nicht offen zugeben, dass sie auf Kosten anderer leben, stellen sie sich verdammt schnell quer, sobald irgend jemand irgendwie etwas daran ändern möchte. Nicht umsonst ist "Kommunist" weiterhin eine diffamierende Bezeichnung.

Wird ja auch vom Thema dieses Threads eindeutig vorgeführt:
Griechenland möchte sich nicht mehr vom IWF (=Kapitalismus pur) mitregieren lassen, sondern nur noch mit der EU-"Gemeinschaft" (=zumindest teilweise eine dipolmatische Konsensvereinigung) verhandeln? AUFSCHREI! Zeit, dass Mutti diese Sozialisten (Iiiiiie!) dazu zwingt, ihre "Hausaufgaben zu machen". (#UnwortDesJahres)




Poulton schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft das sich innerhalb eines kapitalistischen Systems etwas ändern würde, nur wenn man beide gleichstark besteuert?



Dass zu tun hätte nur einen begrenzten Effekt, aber dass man es tun würde, wäre ein starkes Zeichen für eine massive Veränderung. Denn den Belohnungseffekt von Reichtum zu verringern ist das genaue Gegenteil von Kapitalismus. Vergleiche in diesem Rahmen EU (primär reiche Zahlen ein, alle profitieren gleichermaßen oder arme sogar mehr) mit IWF (reiche kontrollieren, arme werden "gemanaged" mit dem Ziel, dass am Ende marktwirtschaftliche Gewinnprozesse ablaufen) - und die Reaktionen führender Unternehmen bzw. deren politischer Vertreter auf Inniativen, die unmittelbar aus diesen Institutionen kommen (im Falle der EU also des Parlaments, nicht der Länderentsandten!):
EU: Pfui, Verbraucher/Bevölkerung schützende Vorschriften!
IWF: Yeah, freie Ausbeutung Märkte!


(Anm.: Obige Zeilen könnten starke Verallgemeinerungen enthalten  )




informatrixx schrieb:


> Ich finde,
> das wichtigste wäre zuerst mal an lokale Probleme zu denken, statt gleich an globale Lösungen zu denken.



Thema: IWF. Problem: Weltwirtschaftsstruktur. Lokaler Lösungsvorschlag: Reichsbürgergelaber? 
Ähh..... falscher Thread?


----------

